# Prewar Roadmaster?



## frankster41 (Jan 8, 2012)

Here is a bike I believe is a Roadmaster. The badge is shaped like a RM badge and says Pace Maker. the serial # F31283  Can anyone identify the year on this one. I think it is around 39-40 It is a friends bike in Europe and I told him I would try to find out for sure. Please don't ask for more pic's because I don't have any. Anyones help would be appreciated. Thanks frankster41


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jan 8, 2012)

I have the same frame and your friend's is the first frame like mine I have ever seen built up. Our serial numbers are VERY close!

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...roadmaster-frame&p=94341&highlight=#post94341


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 9, 2012)

*thanks for the.reply*

Thanks.for the.reply.


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 9, 2012)

_"...your friend's is the first frame like mine I have ever seen built up."_

And built up very nicely I might add - 
I'm sorry I can't provide any helpful information, but what a beautiful bike!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have an H.P. Snyder framed Hawthorne that is really similar, same Cwc springer. Mine has been identified by Phil

as a 1940. It has the straight down tube, so yours is a bit later? (my 2 cents)


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 10, 2012)

*thank you*

Your response is appreciated.


----------



## RMS37 (Jan 10, 2012)

This Pacemaker is a CWC produced bike and other than the Shockmaster fork (and general age) has generally nothing in common with Larmo’s Snyder built Hawthorne. The serial number shows the bike to have been produced in early 1940.

  Pacemaker is another distributor badge used on CWC products which are essentially the same as models offered with Roadmaster branding. This bike is what I refer to as the third series CWC prewar 3-Gill and it is differentiated in having the early style straight chain stays coupled with the curved down tube. 

  Bicycle Belle is correct that a frame she posted on this site is the same type and very close in serial number (about 700 units later). Based on the serial number information I have collected so far, the third series 3-Gills all appear to have been produced during 1940. 

  Another interesting fact is that these third series bikes are not depicted in any (known to me) literature, CWC or otherwise. Recently a couple have turned up in original paint but for several years all the (known to me) examples were incomplete/repaint bikes.


----------



## catfish (Jan 10, 2012)

How about a photo of the badge?   Thanks!


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 12, 2012)

*I'll see what I can do.*

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## RMS37 (Jan 12, 2012)

Here is a CWC PaceMaker badge I found posted on flikr.


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 15, 2012)

*More Pics*

I was able to get more pictures of this bike. frankster41


----------



## rideon66 (Jan 15, 2012)

I love this bike it looks alot like my 41 CWC RM. It even has the same piant. I need to find that light though.


----------



## Boris (Jan 15, 2012)

For me, it doesn't get much better than that!


----------

